# Dontcha just love it when thread



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

dontcha just love it when you get to work and you forgot the tool at home


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dontcha just love it when you get to work and you forgot the tool at home


When every tool you own Is in the truck but the very one you need for that day! Yeah Joe!!! I know that feeling! 


I was driving to a job this morning to drop off a bill .. After spending nearly 4 weeks on the home . Guess what? YEP! I left the bill at home!!!:yes:

I did a smokey and the bandit turn around !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dontcha just love it when they say we'll be ready for rock in three weeks ...Then two months later It's ready ! And then ... they have the balls to ask what your schedule looks like ??? 



I'll never understand that one !!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't Ya just love it when you get invited to a wedding In the middle of butt fu ck Idaho and it's 42degree And you have to wear a suit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

dontcha just love it when Moore tells us his daily events, but we already know


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

moore said:


> Dontcha just love it when they say we'll be ready for rock in three weeks ...Then two months later It's ready ! And then ... they have the balls to ask what your schedule looks like ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yer and the painters booked in for a week after you start on a 3 week job 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Dontcha just love it when they say we'll be ready for rock in three weeks ...Then two months later It's ready ! And then ... they have the balls to ask what your schedule looks like ???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand that one !!


 I do hate that, Its my world at the moment?? And the last few months.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Doncha hate it when you haven't even finished sanding and whilst taping another unit cabinet makers are installing the kitchen and knocking up all ya walls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Or when scaffolds walk in the room while yiur in there and lean a plank right in the middle of a beautifully sanded joint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Or when your tools grow legs and walk off the job site.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

dontcha just love it when you take your camera to work to snap some pics for Gazman and ya just bought new batteries but they are dead, then ya run to the store to buy some, snap pics,

log on to dwt thinking finally Gaz gets his pics and your camera to computer cord is at home 7 hundred miles away,

sorry Gaz was thinking of ya.... thinking of those dingos to, hey are dingos allowed in North America? do you visit here Gaz?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> Don't Ya just love it when you get invited to a wedding In the middle of butt fu ck Idaho and it's 42degree And you have to wear a suit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Where at? Im in Idaho and it was 42 here today. Nice weather for November.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> Where at? Im in Idaho and it was 42 here today. Nice weather for November.



I been to Idaho and is freaking nice there:thumbsup:

Go into Canada from there and you get some serious ski hills....


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

chris said:


> Where at? Im in Idaho and it was 42 here today. Nice weather for November.


Wait until Wednesday! Been nice here to. Yesterday was 62.

Chris, I just realized I think Sweendog means 42C or 107.6F


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry it's a figure of speech over here I should have said butt fu ck nowhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

And 42 Celsius over here melts yiur eye balls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Wait until Wednesdayways ! Been nice here to. Yesterday was 62.
> 
> Chris, I just realized I think Sweendog means 42C or 107.6F


 If the wind isnt blowing Idaho weather can be quite nice. My mom lives in Northern CA and we always seem to get the weather they have a couple days later just 20 or more degrees colder.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dontcha just love it when you take your camera to work to snap some pics for Gazman and ya just bought new batteries but they are dead, then ya run to the store to buy some, snap pics,
> 
> log on to dwt thinking finally Gaz gets his pics and your camera to computer cord is at home 7 hundred miles away,
> 
> sorry Gaz was thinking of ya.... thinking of those dingos to, hey are dingos allowed in North America? do you visit here Gaz?


Glad you are thinking of me Joe. Never been to the states Joe.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

chris said:


> Where at? Im in Idaho and it was 42 here today. Nice weather for November.



Hahaha that's funny, love when people get wires crossed like at ....I've heard that saying too sweendog I knew what you meant 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

We say bum f*ck Egypt around here.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I love It when Homeowners hang their own rock. Then tape two joints and give up! 

If he had hung this basement with 12 footers there would have been 3 butt joints . He hung it with 8 footers and there are 30 Butt joints !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

All the guy had was a bucket of L/W and 2 rolls of mesh.

He tried to coat a couple of bead with that looked like a 4'' knife ..I tapped at the bead with my finger and the L/W fell off the bead. 

I should have scraped it all off ,But just ran hot-mud over the bead he coated . When I went back today all places where I covered the L/W bubbled up . It just fell off when I touched It. 

L/W may be good for a topping mud ..But It has a poor bond for applying tapes and running metal bead. The chit has no glue!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So the moral of the story is. Don't you love it when you know what you should do but take a short cut, then it turns around and bites you on the rear.:yes:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Poor moore they thought they would save money by doin work but in retrospect they costed themselves moore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> So the moral of the story is. Don't you love it when you know what you should do but take a short cut, then it turns around and bites you on the rear.:yes:


In a nut shell.....Yeah!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> In a nut shell.....Yeah!!



taco shell


----------

